# Space Marine Video Game Article



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks to 40korigins for pointing me in the direction of this Space Marine VG article.

It has a nice write up on the making of the trailer. 

http://features.cgsociety.org/story_custom.php?story_id=5200


Something that immediately sprung to mind though...

Is the Captain based on the UFC's Randy Couture?










It has to be. 

Thats pretty much a photograph!! Same nose, lips, chin and eyebrows.

THQ make the UFC game so I reckon it prob is...


*Edit - just did some digging and noticed someone brought this up on Sherdog and here before too... http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f88/randy-couture-warhammer-40k-video-game-987564/ My apologies.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Any idea when this is scheduled for release?


----------



## Grim Jaw (Apr 19, 2008)

Its a bit mixed, one internet shop has it for preorder for November, where as a games review site states 2010

Looks awesome though, if they actually manage to capture the video in game play


----------



## Azerel (Aug 3, 2009)

*game play*

whats the game play going to be like i wonder any one know?
FPS, RTS dawn of war job.
we really need a Space Marine First person Shooter now that would be epic imagine the multi player possibilites online mass battles nice.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a great game and I'm really looking forward to it, thanks for posting this. By the way, wow that really does look exactly like that photograph of him (- the hat of course :wink: )


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Could be first quarter 2010. That could be November because fiscal year 2010 begins in October. Which would be awesome. The creators say they are building the game from the ground up though. We might have to wait until next fall. It will be worth it. BTW it is Azerel, it's like God of War game play from the previews. Check out the vids on youtube. Absolutely badass


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I just hope it isn't some button masher like other new games are turning out to be. Like I said earlier, I don't want to kill the armies of Chaos or an Orkish horde by pressing the X button 40,000 times within a minute.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well i saw this, and as soon as someone said they are the same minus the hat, i had to do this:










not the best job but it only took me a few minutes


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I just love that the article calls the Ultra Marines [sic] "new" as opposed to Dawn of War's Johnny-Come-Lately chapter. :wink:


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

i want it - soooo bady


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like it might be a damn cool game. Here is hoping it doesn't go the way of Firewarrior, ugh


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Thanks to 40korigins for pointing me in the direction of this Space Marine VG article.
> 
> It has a nice write up on the making of the trailer.
> 
> ...




Yea it is Randy Couture. IMO he would be the best person to model a space marine after. The guy is 46 years old and still a beast. Hes the only super human fighter i think there really is. No one will ever be what he is.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

found this to do some preordering for this it look amazing for 360

http://www.shopto.net/XBOX 360/GAMES/XB2WA07-Warhammer 40000: Space Marine.html

aparantly the release date is march 2010


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I went to my local Eletronics Boutique (EB Games) and asked about a release date on this, and as of yesterday there best guess was..."that is now in the catagory of we have no idea when its comming out"
They basicaly said its going the way of Diablo 2, and that was 2 years late from the first release date they gave... thats not good... I hope they are wrong.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Yea! Good news that it will be a 3rd person action game! Sounds like a chance to throw some Power Sword combos etc.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone hear anything about what other races will be in it? Space Marines, Orks, and Nid'd are all I've seen in the E3 trailer.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

DavC8855 said:


> Anyone hear anything about what other races will be in it? Space Marines, Orks, and Nid'd are all I've seen in the E3 trailer.


eh? you forgot chaos, right?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest i would like them to actually develop a decent real time strategy based on 40k,not a re-hashed dawn of war, but some thing epic , thousands of units,space travel,diplomacy and resource managment. maybe based on the great crusade or during the heresy,something galaxy wide.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Something along the lines of Elite in the 40k universe could be amazing.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Graf
I hope there will be Chaos in the game. I think the Nightlords or Iron Warriors are due for an appearance IMHO. But, THQ is so tight lipped about this I can't seem to find anything on the game aside from the stuff that's been on the web for the past year.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.spacemarine.com/#/en/trailers/

Is this trailer real, has anyone heard anything else about it and has anyone heard of a release date?


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw the trailer, and im pretty sure its legit.
No release day though. D:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

This has been around for a while now guys, and has been posted several times elsewhere.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thq and relic haven't put a firm release date down yet but have stated that it'll be released in 2010


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Touche. >.>


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Loving the new trailer, they gotta get that one on tv.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Merged "New Warhammer 40K Console Game?" with this thread on the same subject


----------

